# SWT, Shell - setMaximumSize



## wm (6. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte einen modalen Dialog über eine bestimmte Größe nicht resizen lassen. Der Benutzer soll nicht die Möglichkeit haben, das Dialogfenster beliebig zu vergrößern. Das wäre die gegenteilige Methode von setMinimumSize(new Point), aber ich finde keine Methode setMaximumSize(new Point). Wie kann ich die Größe eines modalen Dialoges auf einen bestimmten maximalen Wert begrenzen?


```
final Shell dialog = new Shell(activeShell, SWT.DIALOG_TRIM | SWT.RESIZE | SWT.APPLICATION_MODAL);
dialog.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, false));
...
```


----------



## Asgar13 (6. Mai 2011)

Sehe auch gerade, das es kein .setMaximumSize(); gibt.

Wäre es stattdessen akzeptabel, die Fenstergröße andauern auszulesen und sobald diese größer als ... ist auf die Maximalfenstergöße zu setzen?


----------



## Sonecc (6. Mai 2011)

Das würde zu äußerst unschönem Flackern führen


----------

